# Recall training?



## Karenandnick (Oct 28, 2012)

I had a horrible incident this morning where our little boy escaped out of the back gate whilst I was bringing the bin in from the street and he ran out and onto the road in front of our house. Thankfully it wasn't too busy and some neighbours heard me shouting and stopped the traffic meaning I could try my best to catch him. We live on a road and it's a constant worry, but he's 6 months old and his recall is terrible and today when it really mattered he just thought I was playing a game and wouldn't come back to me, I eventually managed to catch him but I dread to think what would have happened if I hadn't!! My other half is now counting up the cost of getting an automatic gate installed at the front of our drive so it can't happen again!!

But in the meantime, does any one have any good tips or advice for training a naughty puppy to return to you, we're currently trying it on every walk with treats.

Thanks a lot 

Karen


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Karen, exactly the same thing happened to me with Beau we live on a busy road at school run times ( quiet when not school run), Beau chose to run out the door one day as I was saying goodbye to my husband we called her but we think she may have seen a cat and she just kept running my husband ran after her and she was running down the middle of the road, my heart was in my mouth I've never been so scared, anyway luckily husband caught her and she got a good telling off, we like you are thinking went onto get automated gates cost an absolute fortune but well worth every penny as we now don't have the worry anymore of the dogs running out front and coming to harm plus they keep our house nice and secure so money very well spent. X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well after the dog before last got lose and went chasing a rabbit into the woods and didn't come back all night .she finely came home the next day looking a mess she must of ran through every thorn bush in town,well any way i put in an invisible fence and i love it i can let ginger out and go out and run with her so she gets a good work out, and even now i can let her out with out the collar on and she does not leave my yard, she will stop right at the line,i think my fence cost about 250.00 dollars.but you have to realize that this fence will keep your dog in but you have to watch her because it will not keep bigger dogs and animals out ok .lumpy


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ohhhhhh i for got to tell you you can see her collar on her in the ticker photo.,,and as far as recall training i just used little treats with her ,,and she comes pritty good ,but there are times when she just says no i'm staying out ,and they all do that just to push your buttons Haaa Haaa...lumpy


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You need to take your dog out with some very high quality treats and while he is still hungry. Maybe sausage, chicken or cheese will do it, for mine I use fried liver. Also if he ever does run away don't be tempted to scold him when he does come back give him a reward instead.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely high value treats - also you must be really vigilent and recall your dog before he spots other people, other dogs, kids on bikes, joggers etc no point shouting at your dog's bottom as he scoots off to investigate more intersting things - his ears are at the other end!!
Use a trailing long lead to help in catching him - but never ever end his fun the first time you call him and he comes back to you.. Praise him, give him a tasty treat and send him away again... Every walk you should call him back to you loads and loads!
If his recall is really non existant then you need to go back to baby steps of training. Practise at home - make it a game - one of you hold the pup, the other run out of the room holding treat or hight value toy and calling him - release him as the person leaves the room. When he catches up with that person do not reward him until he is sitting and you have hold of his collar - but as soon as he has had his reward release him and play the game again!
When he is sitting with you calmly hold his collar and reward him a lot - I suspect he is wary of having his collar held - which makes catching him harder...
Remember - he is your dog and he loves you and he would much rather be with you than anywhere else - but the world is an exciting place and he has a very strong exploratory impulse...
Good luck.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with both marzi and tessybear both great pieces of advice. We did both with Arthur, although they do go through a rebellious phase tho about 6/7 months, where they dont listen, well Arthur did!?! Just keep consistent and try to make it fun, lots of high value treats work wonders although you then do have every other dog around wanting one of them too


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's true Calli I have labs and retrievers jumping up at me nearly knocking me over when I have my liver treats in my pocket!


----------



## Karenandnick (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies folks! We've managed not to have any more similar incidents and the recall training is going well, pedigree cheesy bites seem to be doing the trick! Just need to work on distracting him in the presence of other dogs and people!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ginger is going through that stage now ,she woun't come when called and she is always jumping up on people i can't seem to get her to stop i need help also Haaa Haaa


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Just our experience:

High value treats - Hungry Hector cakes broken up in very small pieces, fried liver, cheese - definitely work best with Polly. As soon as we get out of the car or the house, we practise a few times just so that she knows (again!) that we are the source of food, then she goes off leash whilst I have a whistle firmly in mouth at all times! She comes back to the whistle or her name and sits in front of us so we can hold her collar underneath her chin. We put her on lead for bits of walks and make a big thing of playing with her - running, jumping, dancing - so she doesn't see the lead as being the end of the fun.

Bit hairy sometimes - key is to stay calm and make a great fuss of going the other way calling 'this way!' if she's a bit tardy in coming in, then treat and praise. And never, never scold no matter how frustrating it is sometimes.

Hope this helps.

Toffin
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Teds name recall is a bit hit and miss but is almost 100 per cent with a whistle. I try and use it as my emergency / last warning recall....may be worth a try.


----------

